# Anti fatigue mats



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2020)

I found these mats at Sam's club for $14.95, they are thick, cushy, and cheap, imo.
I put one in front of my lathe just to try it out.


 

 

 
I think I'm going to get more, I'll pick one up every week when I'm there getting my groceries for the week.
These are a bargain in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 19, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I found these mats at Sam's club for $14.95, they are thick, cushy, and cheap, imo.
> I put one in front of my lathe just to try it out.
> View attachment 177732 View attachment 177733 View attachment 177734
> I think I'm going to get more, I'll pick one up every week when I'm there getting my groceries for the week.
> These are a bargain in my opinion.


Let me know what you think! I was just at sams today!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 19, 2020)

Yet another reason to get a membership. Unfortunately the closest one is about 50 miles away.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Let me know what you think! I was just at sams today!


I like them. I'm going to get more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 19, 2020)

TimR said:


> Yet another reason to get a membership. Unfortunately the closest one is about 50 miles away.


What about Costco or BJs?


----------



## David Hill (Feb 25, 2020)

I didn’t go for the plushy, soft mats. Instead one day was at Tractor Supply (really is a “Bubba” store!), I bought the large stall mats— thick, heavy rubber. Way better than concrete on these older bones,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2020)

So far I'm really liking the thick cushy matt in Front of the lathe, especially when it's an extended turning session.


----------

